# مفاجأه تحميل برنامج Solid Works 2008 كامل ب الكراك على سيرفرات غير محجوبه



## Eng-Maher (16 أبريل 2009)

الى اعضاء الملتقى فقط :56:

مفاجأه تحميل برنامج Solid Works 2008 كامل ب الكراك على سيرفرات غير محجوبه



التحميل من الموقع الام 

http://www.solidworks.com/sw/products/mechanical-cad-engineering-software.htm

ثم حمل ما فى المرفقات 

وبارك الله فيكم 

ملحوظه لا يتم وضع الروابط من اى عضو مباشرتا بعد انزال المرفقات ودا طلب منكم جميعا والف شكر كثيرا .. وذلك نظرا الى الاعضاء امسجلين فقط بالملتقى 

والف شكر لكم​


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 أبريل 2009)

للذين يملكون سرعه عاليا الان البرنامج تورنت على الرابط هذا .

Solidworks 2008 Torrents 

http://www.seedpeer.com/search/solidworks-2008/2/1.html


ملحوظه لم اجرب التحميل من التورينت .. حين يوجد مشكله ارجو ابلاغى وشكرا


----------



## البخاري 19 (16 أبريل 2009)

الاخ المشرف جزاك الله كل خير لكن موقع الأم لايفتح


----------



## البخاري 19 (16 أبريل 2009)

الاخ المشرف موقع برنامج تورنت ايضا لايمكن فتحهcannot display the webpage حاولت كم مره


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 أبريل 2009)

البخاري 19 قال:


> الاخ المشرف موقع برنامج تورنت ايضا لايمكن فتحهcannot display the webpage حاولت كم مره



**************

مشكور اخى الموقع يفتح
http://www.opera.com/download/

يياريت استخدم برنامج اوبرا للتصفح فهو افضل

http://www.solidworks.com/sw/products/mechanical-cad-engineering-software.htm


----------



## البخاري 19 (16 أبريل 2009)

الاخ العزيز معليش الموقع فتح لكن لم اجد دليل داخل الموقع لكي احمل ارجو منك المساعدة


----------



## البخاري 19 (16 أبريل 2009)

الاخ العزيز انا كان عندي البرنامج من قبل ولكن اتمسح من جهازي ولي حوالي اسبوعين احاول ان انزل البرنامج ولم استطيع ولااعرف مكان عندنا في السعودية في جدة لكي اشتريه رجاءا ساعدني ارجوك. حاولت انزله من الروابط التي تم وضعها في موقعنا هذا ولكن الروابط كثيرة والمشكلة ان هذه الروابط مثل filefactory وrapidshare ان التحميل ليس مجانا علي طول لو حملت رابط واحد يعطيني رسالة بانتظار حوالي 40 دقيقة ربنا يفتح عليك في الدنيا والاخرة ساعدني


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (17 أبريل 2009)

اخي المشرف ممكن تشرح كيفية التحميل من الموقع البرنامج وشكران


----------



## البخاري 19 (18 أبريل 2009)

الاخ المشرف ارجوا الافادة كيف يتم التحميل من الموقع


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 أبريل 2009)

اخى البخارى 19 ......... انا واضع الروابط بداخل المرفقات والبرنامج بها اخى الحبيب مش مشكله الموقع الام بس نزل الذى فى المرفقات وان شاء الله كله هيكون زى ما طلبت .


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 أبريل 2009)

اخى البخارى جرب تللك اللينكات

SolidWorks 2008 Office Premium [ENG] - 4GB

http://www.filefactory.com/file/2e5767
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b24133
http://www.filefactory.com/file/e97384
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5ab99b
http://www.filefactory.com/file/fa4b29
http://www.filefactory.com/file/fc399e
http://www.filefactory.com/file/e521de
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b55ad2
http://www.filefactory.com/file/075024
http://www.filefactory.com/file/53180e
http://www.filefactory.com/file/81f5e8
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5c44ad
http://www.filefactory.com/file/db04e5
http://www.filefactory.com/file/0b7d35
http://www.filefactory.com/file/11bcd5
http://www.filefactory.com/file/8a2c08
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5a3285
http://www.filefactory.com/file/1a1283
http://www.filefactory.com/file/bcf61d
http://www.filefactory.com/file/95c760
http://www.filefactory.com/file/89fd52
http://www.filefactory.com/file/10563d
http://www.filefactory.com/file/cc68b4
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b23977
http://www.filefactory.com/file/235c5f
http://www.filefactory.com/file/2ce0c2
http://www.filefactory.com/file/910a21
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f417c0
http://www.filefactory.com/file/d49954
http://www.filefactory.com/file/33bec5
http://www.filefactory.com/file/cea349
http://www.filefactory.com/file/57c716
http://www.filefactory.com/file/478181
http://www.filefactory.com/file/416e9e
http://www.filefactory.com/file/9a619a
http://www.filefactory.com/file/14396e
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a02177
http://www.filefactory.com/file/bb00eb
http://www.filefactory.com/file/d0fcdd
http://www.filefactory.com/file/d96006
http://www.filefactory.com/file/4448c8
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a06c04
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ad2c13


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 أبريل 2009)

*الاصدار الجديد للسوليد ورك 2009*











http://rapidshare.com/files/148917715/SOLIDWORKS.V2009.SP0.0.ISO.part01.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/148918017/SOLIDWORKS.V2009.SP0.0.ISO.part02.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/148918278/SOLIDWORKS.V2009.SP0.0.ISO.part03.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/148912646/SOLIDWORKS.V2009.SP0.0.ISO.part04.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/148913715/SOLIDWORKS.V2009.SP0.0.ISO.part05.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/148914022/SOLIDWORKS.V2009.SP0.0.ISO.part06.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/148914298/SOLIDWORKS.V2009.SP0.0.ISO.part07.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/148914613/SOLIDWORKS.V2009.SP0.0.ISO.part08.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/148914927/SOLIDWORKS.V2009.SP0.0.ISO.part09.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/148915287/SOLIDWORKS.V2009.SP0.0.ISO.part10.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/148915845/SOLIDWORKS.V2009.SP0.0.ISO.part11.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/148916367/SOLIDWORKS.V2009.SP0.0.ISO.part12.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/148916748/SOLIDWORKS.V2009.SP0.0.ISO.part13.rar.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/148917674/SOLIDWORKS.V2009.SP0.0.ISO.part14.rar.html


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 أبريل 2009)

ودا اصدار 2009 ******


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 أبريل 2009)

يرفع للافاده *******


----------



## hemaa2012 (25 يونيو 2009)

والله بجد اول مره يكون ليه رد وبقولك فعلان تسلم وانا عارانى مقصر فى حق النتتدى بس ان شاء الله هيكون ليه فاعليه


----------



## القرافي (25 يونيو 2009)

الله يفتح عليك دنيا وآخرة ، وينور طريقك.
بيشتغل مع فيستا ويندز ، أم فقط اكس بي؟


----------



## القرافي (26 يونيو 2009)

بوركت أخي العزيز..
حاولت أحمل 2009 بس Licence file لا يعمل؟ هل يوجد خيار آخر.


----------



## secus (21 أغسطس 2009)

مش عارف احمله ممكن من فضلك توضح لي كيفيه التحميل من هذه الصفحه
وجزاكم الله خيرا:58:


----------



## سامي 72 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً
جاري التحميل وانشاء الله يعمل


----------



## محمدونور (23 فبراير 2010)

يا جماعه هو البرنامج مش فري


----------



## أبو سريتة (18 أبريل 2010)

*salam*

:5::71:


----------



## General michanics (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكور مهندس ماهر


----------



## ZIZOROOMA (31 يوليو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## towfeeg (20 سبتمبر 2010)

غ


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد الطيب علي (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم وبارك الله لك في علمك واهلك ومالك


----------



## anisse (15 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر اخي و بارك الله فيك


----------



## hfhany (16 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي ما هي كيفية التحميل من الموقع


----------



## m1638 (16 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## Eng mhmd (16 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا​


----------



## hanygah (21 أبريل 2011)

انا حملت البرنامج بس مش موجود السريال نمبر 
ياريت لو حد نزلة ومعاه السريال نمبر يدهولة وشكرا جزيلا لحضراتكم


----------



## Eng.mido hosny (21 أبريل 2011)

انا حملت البرنامج بس دورت عليه ولاقيته في موقع تاني والسريل نمبر هو ده


0101 0000 1289 1488 r4h5 q533


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 أبريل 2011)

eng.mido hosny قال:


> انا حملت البرنامج بس دورت عليه ولاقيته في موقع تاني والسريل نمبر هو ده
> 
> 
> 0101 0000 1289 1488 r4h5 q533


 



شكرا اخى الفاضل

على مجهودك


----------



## hanygah (23 أبريل 2011)

eng.mido hosny قال:


> انا حملت البرنامج بس دورت عليه ولاقيته في موقع تاني والسريل نمبر هو ده
> 
> 
> 0101 0000 1289 1488 r4h5 q533






الف الف مليون شكر ليك يا بش مهندس جزاك الله كل خير


----------

